# Needed help rehoming purebred puppies. . .



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

One of the local rescues here in DFW received a request from a "breeder" who needed to get rid of some remaining puppies from their last litter. The breeder sent pictures of the parents:











Most rescues have waiting lists for purebred puppies, so the rescue agreed to take the pups. The breeder didn't even have the spine to show up; they had a friend drop off the puppies:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

awwww...poor babies.  they look scroungy. So glad the rescue took them.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Poor babies. They don't look like GSD puppies... is it just me?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> awwww...poor babies.  they look scroungy. So glad the rescue took them.


Yeah, and if they're purebred I'm Boutros Boutros-Ghali.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

It's hard to tell from the pic but they look like they could be mixed and the breeder may have realized that the dam was bred by a stray. The're so cute! I'd want one if I lived in the area, I'm sure they'll find homes fast.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Most rescues have waiting lists for purebred puppies, so the rescue agreed to take the pups.


If any of you connected with legitimate rescues have waiting lists of approved adopters for pups, *please PM me.* 

My state is a year-round puppy environment, and we nearly always are up to our ears in puppies at the public shelter where I volunteer--including quite a few GSD and nearly-GSD pups. (There's a cutie-pie sitting on "adoption row" now, in fact). How I _wish _we had waiting lists of adopters! This shelter is actively seeking reputable, legitimate rescue partners in places where there is a demand for pups--of any breed.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Where are you, Mag?

Those puppies...cute but wow. I hope they required owners to fix mom and dad. At least mom since they can't seem to keep her safe when she's in heat...!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Magwart said:


> If any of you connected with legitimate rescues have waiting lists of approved adopters for pups, *please PM me.*
> 
> My state is a year-round puppy environment, and we nearly always are up to our ears in puppies at the public shelter where I volunteer--including quite a few GSD and nearly-GSD pups. (There's a cutie-pie sitting on "adoption row" now, in fact). How I _wish _we had waiting lists of adopters! This shelter is actively seeking reputable, legitimate rescue partners in places where there is a demand for pups--of any breed.


Oh, dang it! Frederick is adorable!


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Where are you, Mag?


Louisiana.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice.....well at least they are in good hands. Maybe next time someone from the rescue will check them out ahead of time?


----------

